# Qualified Electrician working in Alberta



## Camo200sx (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi guys

I am a qualified NZ electrician (done my apprenticeship in Industrial). I also have a 3 year Electrical Engineering Degree (Bachelor of Engineering Technology)

Currently I am on my 1 year working holiday visa with 2 months left, living in Banff AB. For 7 months I have Been with a Canadian Girl and have lived together for 6.

Over the Winter I have just worked as a ski tecnician. I originally wasn't going to stay but things have changed and I am now interested in obtaining a visa to live/work in Canada longer. I would like to work as an Electrician.

My Questions are
- How do I go about getting my Qualifications recognized/converted so I can work as an Electrician in AB?
- What is the best Visa to try and get so I can live in Canada? 

If anyone can shed some light on the situation, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Look at taking your Red Seal Exam to convert your qualifications.

Electiricans are currently on the FSW list, but, the program is closed unless you have a job offer and you have until the end of the month to submit unless it appears on the list next year. Otherwise, for visa, you will need find an employer willing to apply for a LMO (Labour Market Option) to hire you as an overseas worker and you would obtain a temporary work permit (TWP), or, you could leave the country when your WHV expires, re-enter as a visitor and, after 12 months in your relationship, apply for PR with partner sponsorship. The down side is, during the time you a visitor and waiting for the application to process (1 year +) you couldn't legally work in Canada.


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

You don't need to get a red seal, but that is the bet thing to do.

What sort of sparky are you

For instance industrial like me can get certified http://www.albertacanada.com/immigration/media/WIA_electrician.pdf

Check out this program
http://www.tradesecrets.gov.ab.ca/index.html?page=working_in_alberta/foreign_trained_workers.html
http://www.tradesecrets.gov.ab.ca/index.html?page=trades_occupations.asp?ListVar=ALL


----------



## Camo200sx (Jun 3, 2012)

cheers guys. Seems i wouldn't have done the full amount of hrs required to transfer my qualifications. This is not an easy process


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

If you have a degree why not go through apega and get your degree recognised to work as an engineer in training under a licenced peng.


----------

